# Who is involved in developing new devices?



## BEorP (Mar 25, 2012)

It is great that we've got a Physio rep here so I figured I would ask something that I've always wondered about but that I've never been able to find out much about. Physio products have always impressed me, with the LP15 so nicely touching up the very few shortcomings of the LP12 (which I still would take over an E series any way). Can you shed any light on the design and development process for your monitor/defibs and who is involved? I've only ever heard sort of a generic "engineers and scientists" answer, but I'm quite curious what goes on in the development of a new device both in terms of the usability side of things but also the medical side of things like the details of the shock it can deliver (especially since Physio-Control is big on the 360 J capability).

Thanks!


----------



## BLS Systems Limited (Mar 28, 2012)

Although not speaking specifically to electronic devices, we are a design and manufacturing firm in Canada which was founded by the inventor of the original Flynn Emergency Resuscitator.  We constantly look at existing products and professional needs and try to develop products that address any issues with existing equipment or practice.  Throughout the process we talk to paramedics, medical directors and other colleagues to discover what the core elements of a product should contain.  Because we are primarily respiratory product based, we also discuss with the respiratory therapy departments that we are associated with.  Of course we have to adhere to any professional practice standards that exist.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 9, 2012)

I believe this was a question directed to the Physio Control folks.


----------

